# Postfix verteilt falsch



## trix (10. März 2012)

Hallo liebe HOWTOFORGE User, irgendwie habe ich kein Glück. Obwohl ich nun zu Testzwecken nochmal einen Server mit Lenny und ISPConfig nach dem tollen *Der Perfekte Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3] Tutorial* aufgesetzt habe, klappt das Abholen der Mails nicht so richtig.

Ich habe ein GMX Account mittels ISPConfig3 auf dem Server erstellt und greife mit Outlook per SMTP darauf zu. Mails werden versendet und sind in der Ordnerstruktur in /var/vmail/[domain]/[localpart] unter "sent" auch zu sehen. 

Abgeholt werden die Mails mittels GETMAIL. Doch ich weiß nicht, wohin Postfix die dann weitergitb. In ISP3 Config stehen alle Zeichen auf /var/vmail/. Das einzige, was sich aber füllt, ist die GETMAIL Datei in /var/mail.

In der Getmail conf für das GMX Konto steht



> [options]
> #message_log = /var/log/getmail.log
> message_log_syslog = 1
> delete = 1
> ...





> # See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version
> 
> 
> # Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
> ...


Über Hilfe oder Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen. Bestimmt wieder so ein Anfängerfehler?

trix

Edit

Habe den Server nochmal aufgesetzt und die Mails landen nach wie vor alle in der /var/mail/gemail-datei. Ich denke mal, dass ich nichts falsch konfigurier habe, trotzdem bin ich ziemlich ratlos.


----------



## Till (12. März 2012)

Poste bitte einen Auszug aud dem /var/log/mail.log mit den delivery Einträgen wenn Getmail vrsucht emails zuzustellen.

Außerdem hast Du da einen Mail Loop gebaut, denn Du holst emails von user@gmx.net und sagst getmail die Emails an user@gmx.net wieder zuzustelen, die Emails laufen also im Kreis was Postfix erkennt und die Emails dann natürlich nicht zustellt. Als empfänger musst Du Deine lokale Domain angeben und nicht Deinen GMX Account, empfänger ist also sowas wie user@deinelokaledomain.tld


----------



## trix (13. März 2012)

Hallo Till, der wahrscheinlich einzige Retter hier an Board.

In der mail.log Datei konnte ich auf der letzten Seiten folgenden delivery Eintrag ausmachen. Diese Art von non-delivery#s ziehen sich stätig durch die gesamte Logdatei, nur mit anderen Zahlenendungen.



> Mar 11 13:00:20 postfix postfix/qmgr[1711]: 4042B919: from=<getmail@postfix.fritz.box>, size=21868, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> Mar 11 13:00:20 postfix postfix/trivial-rewrite[1730]: warning: do not list domain gmx.net in BOTH virtual_mailbox_domains and relay_domains
> Mar 11 13:00:20 postfix amavis[1262]: (01262-01) Passed CLEAN, [212.227.17.169] [212.227.17.169] <getmail@postfix.fritz.box> -> <user@gmx.net>, Message-ID: <201203111200$
> Mar 11 13:00:20 postfix postfix/smtp[1900]: 0900691A: to=<user@gmx.net>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=17, delays=0.05/0.02/0.02/16, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (25$
> ...


Eingerichtet habe ich über IPS3Config alles eigentlich ganz normal:

System> Serverconfig> Relayhost:mail.gmx.net>Relayhostuser:user@gmx.net>Relayhostpasswort: Passwort

Client> Use1r>Password: Passwort

Email>Domain>Client:User1> Domain:gmx.net

Email>EmailMailbox>user@gmx.net>Password: passwort

Email>EmailRouting>Domain:gmx.net>Password: passwort>destination:mail.gmx.net

Fetchmail>Type: Pop3>pop3/imap server: Pop.gmx.net>username:userqgmx.net>Password: Passwort

Ich glaube, bei der anderen virtuellen Maschine hatte ich es nicht anders gemacht. Woher der Mailloop kommt, weiß ich einfach nicht.

vielen Dank und fülle Grüße

Trix


----------



## Till (13. März 2012)

Schau mal in die datei /etc/mailname, dort muss der hostname des servers drin stehen und nicht gmx.net.


----------



## trix (14. März 2012)

Hallo Till, ich habe eben geschaut, in der /etc/mailname steht der Hostname "postfix.fritz.box" drin.   Hast du eventuell noch irgendeine Idee?


----------



## Till (15. März 2012)

Dann musst Du es seit dieser Fehlermeldung geändert haben oder postfix wurde nicht neu gestartet.



> Mar 11 13:00:20 postfix postfix/trivial-rewrite[1730]: warning: do not list domain gmx.net in BOTH virtual_mailbox_domains and relay_domains


Generell halte ich es für problematisch dass Du gmx.net als lokale Domain eingerichtet hast, denn so kannst Du z.B.keine Mails an andere GMX Adressen versenden. Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle lieber eine eigene Domain registrieren oder alternativ eine nicht offiziell existierende interne Domain wie "meinserver.local" verwenden.


----------



## trix (20. März 2012)

Vielen Dank Till, ich glaube, dass ich den Sinn der Domänen noch nicht verstanden habe. 

Im Moment ist es so, dass ich einen Benutzer anlegen muss. Danach muss man irgendeine Domäne, dann eine Mailbox, dann den Versand und danach das Abolen konfigurieren, um dann wieder über Umwege den einzelnen Domänenbenutzer seiner richtigen Emailadresse zuzuweisen. 

Ich finde das recht umständlich und klappen will das auch nicht so richtig. Es geht damit los, dass ich im Outlook als Emailadresse den Domänenbenutzer@Domäne  angeben muss, danach melde ich mich mit dem Domänenbenutzer@Domäne an. 

Ich kenne es eher so, dass ich im Outlook (imap)meine richtige Emailadresse oben eintrage und unten einfach nur den Benutzer der Mailbox auf dem Server, ohne ein @ bzw. einer Domäne. 

Kann man ISP Config ebenfalls dahingehend konfigurieren, denn ich brauche keine Domäne, sondern lediglich nur mehrere Mailboxen mit verschiedenen Benutzern oder ist ISP Config für einen anderen Zweck ausgelegt?

fülle Grüße

Trix


----------



## Till (21. März 2012)

ISPConfig ist eine Software für Internet Service Provider, also für Unternehmen die normalerweise mehr als einen Kunden haben. Daher bietet es auch eine Kundenverwaltung, die Du aber nicht verwenden musst wenn Du nur einen Homeserver btreibst. Das was Du oben beschrieben hast sind nicht die Abläufe wie man eine Emailbox in ISPConfig einrichtet. Da Du ja scheinbar keine Kunden verwaltest, geht das ganz einfach so:

1) Logge Dich als Admin ein, klicke auf Email > Domain, gib den Domainnanemn ein und speicher.
2) jetzt klickst Du auf Email > Email Mailbox, gibst die Emailadresse und das Passwort ein und klickst auf speichern.

Das ist alles.

Der Benutzername für Enail ist immer die vollständige Emailadresse, also nicht nur der teil vor dem @, denn auf größeren Servern laufen normalerweise mehr als eine Domain und damit man die auseinanderhalten kann beimlogin nimmt man die vollständige Emailadresse. Denn sonst hättest Du ja zig Benuter "info" und der Server wüsste nicht um welchen Benutzer es geht.


----------



## trix (24. März 2012)

Hallo Till, vielen Dank für die Antwort. 

Ich habe es genauso gemacht, musste nun aber zwangsläufig wieder als Domain gmx.net und für den Stratouser die Statodomain angeben, ansonsten kann man ja keine Mailbox anlegen. Das gleiche habe ich noch mit einem Stratouser gemacht. Dann die Sache mit den Relaymaps, damit verschiedene User connecten könnnen. Alles neu geladen und konfiguriert. 


Jetzt kommen in der  Log mail.err Fehler wie:



> Mar 24 12:56:57 post postfix/smtpd[21638]: fatal: dictionary mail_dict: macro processing error
> Mar 24 12:57:54 post postfix/smtp[21660]: fatal: SASL library initialization


In der log  mail.log Fehler wie:


> Mar 24 12:59:56 post postfix/smtp[21692]: fatal: SASL library initialization
> Mar 24 12:59:57 post postfix/master[20820]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 21692 exit status 1
> Mar 24 12:59:57 post postfix/master[20820]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling
> Mar 24 13:00:00 post postfix/smtpd[21693]: warning: empty macro name: "permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, ch$"
> ...


Meine main.cf:



> # TLS parameters
> smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
> smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
> smtpd_use_tls = yes
> ...


Ich trau mich hier schon kaum noch zu fragen....


----------



## Till (25. März 2012)

Was ist denn ch$ in smtpd_recipient_restrictions ?


----------

